# New Tesla Supercharger station online



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

I saw a few months ago that one was scheduled for Rapid City SD and a friend told me it was installed and online. So I ventured out and took a couple of pictures.

Now I don't have the excuse of no local supercharge stations as a reason to not own a Tesla. Should I put down a deposit on a Model X?


----------



## grip911 (Dec 14, 2011)

oh Doug!! Anybody can buy a Tesla. what you have done with your RX-7 is much more impressive. Teslas are for sissies.


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

grip911 said:


> oh Doug!! Anybody can buy a Tesla. what you have done with your RX-7 is much more impressive. Teslas are for sissies.


Thanks. We just need to reverse engineer the Tesla charge station setup and I could charge the Rx-7 in 20 minutes there. Or charge the Rx-7 from the Tesla <evil grin>. Of course it would be superior if Tesla sold a an interface box to go on your DIYEV that would let you do this legally. (You don't want to get arrested for stealing 25 cents of electricity.)

I can't buy a Tesla for a long time anyway. My personal rule is you can't buy a car until it has been out 3 years so the first Model X I could buy is going to be at least 2018 and then since I won't buy new it would be 2021 when the 2018's come off lease. This lets them get the stuff they overlooked initially fixed and then I don't take the new car depreciation hit. Looks like that will have to be a retirement present to myself.


----------

